# Entry level copywriting jobs



## docmcelroy (Feb 8, 2009)

Does anyone know of good ways to search for entry level copywriting or proofreading jobs? I am looking at advertising or publishing but can be anything. I am especially interested in options that don't require two to six years of school.


----------

